# DIY LED Moonlights under 60 bucks (i made 48- 10 LED) you can go longer and more LED



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

48 inch alluminum strip from Rona (25 bucks) alluminum flat bar strip that covers u shaped opening to close it off (15 bucks), put 10 LED with resistor (around 20 bucks) and small 9 volt power adapter. Drill ssmall holes for you LEDs to be inserted soler them together. Its pretty simple to mak , a strip like this is very hard to find if wanted to buy one, and also very expensive , Big als sells 6 inch with 2 or 3 leds for 99 bucks (nuts) here are some pics, i can help with more info, if anyone is interested to make one , its the simplest and least expensive and also looks great, faboulous look of the tank is at night when everything else off and dark .enjoy


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice! thank you for sharing that great DIY!


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Your welcomed


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

szuwar said:


> Your welcomed


'YOU'RE'. Sorry.... for being nazi there.

Nice setup BTW.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, now this is very decent DIY, and looks professional too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey dude,

Can small holes be drilled on the flat bar strip for the LEDs, and put the U strip on top of the flat bar? That should work well for glass tops, and have some more protection for the LEDs when the strip gets moved around?


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

How about an H strip setup?


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

both probably will work ,just remember that water evaporates off of a tank so you want to be sealed, thats why i thing led holes should be on the u shaped piece ,but whatever works i guess |


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Silcone the back or every LEd and resistor, Problem solved.

Bigger issues, oxidation.

Aluminum IS the worst. 

I would Paint the bar Before final install.

just my 2c


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a nice design, but..

Why not get something like this?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...uery=bubble+light&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Idea with that aluminium strip from Rona is perfect!

Have you considered using LED stripes like these. You can get different sizes and they are really cheap.
They are not bright, but for 'moon light' they should be fine.


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Idea with that aluminium strip from Rona is perfect!
> 
> Have you considered using LED stripes like these. You can get different sizes and they are really cheap.
> They are not bright, but for 'moon light' they should be fine.


thats what i did... ive ordered many leds form ebay and these strips are best bang for buck

i ordered a few strips and plan to do this to my tank... i ordered these:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...53396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2645wt_1137

ill post my pics once they arrive.

i like your idea from this thread - but way cheaper alternatives... way cheaper.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

You could use SSC P4 U-bins or Cree XRE Q5's for more lighting or have a hi/low mode regulator on it. Use less LED's and have like 4-6 of them mounted as they have a wide ~135 degree IIRC spread.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Some of my DIY lighting is there. Sunglasses are not included.


----------

